# Making some Pulled Pork Pizza



## alblancher (Dec 20, 2011)

Have some pulled pork left over from the weekend and decided on Pizza

Made some dough, spread it with home made Marinara sauce with garden tomatoes, sauteed some onions and bell pepper, tossed on a bit of cheese and then topped with pulled pork and Parmesan cheese








Waiting for the oven to get to 450 and then in it goes!


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see that beauty all bubbly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pulled Pork and Parmesan..............................MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## alblancher (Dec 20, 2011)

Out the oven







I'd show you some after dinner shots but there is none left.  Excellent pizza, pulled pork is a tremendous topping


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great from here AL


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great.  For a change you might want to try using BBQ sauce instead of marinara.  Great job.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks guys,

BBQ sauce?  That may be something to try!


----------



## bigcase (Dec 20, 2011)

That is some good looking pizza!!  I used to work in a pizza shop way back in the day, we had a bbq pizza it had a light bbq sauce commercial "bbq" pork.  It was awesome when we added some red onion, pineapple and bacon bits.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 20, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea BC, i love pineapple and PP !!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice sounds really good.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 21, 2011)

That does look very good, well done


----------



## alblancher (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys and it is so easy

If you have never made bread before pizza dough is a good start.  Simple and very forgiving.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

I make bread and dough and it is easy. Home made pizzas are te best you can make them with as much or little toppings and everything else. Nice job there Al you pizza looks yuumO


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 26, 2011)

Pulled Pork Pizza. Great idea. I do a lot of home made pizza, but I haven't tried the pork. Also I do a lot of pizza in my Weber gas grill. Very tasty and the possibilities are almost endless with different toppings.

Looks great, I will have to try the pulled pork for sure.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

Another 1 to add to the to do list


----------



## chaze215 (Dec 26, 2011)

What recipe do you guys use for your dough?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 26, 2011)

Pizza dough

2/3 c warm water

1t yeast

½ t sugar

combine and proof

2T olive oil

2c flour

kneed till smooth let rise 1 hr


----------



## chaze215 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks al!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 27, 2011)

Man i almost missed it Al it looks so yummy that pizza is for diner tomorrow


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 27, 2011)

have to  add this to the " to do list" Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this. It looks delicious Al!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 27, 2011)

i like to mix a little bit of bbq sauce with my marinara sauce!  you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everone.  Always looking for a way to use up the leftovers!

Al


----------



## frosty (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet looking pizza!  I shoulda kept some of my PP from last week's smoke.  Will have to try it next time!  Great idea. . . . .


----------

